# Puppy Prices



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Has anyone else Noticed how since lockdown the price of puppies has soared? Not just pedigree puppies, the designer bred crossbreeds as well. It is now rare to see puppies under 4 figures. Some breeds they are asking thousands for. These are not rare breeds.

i really despair at humo sapians greed


----------



## psychund (Jul 10, 2019)

I haven’t noticed a jump! Though I’m from the US so perhaps it’s different in the UK. I haven’t even seen many litters in my area surprisingly. I tend to choose a favorite breeder for the breeds I enjoy though, and the ones I follow wouldn’t raise prices of their puppies without a thoroughly good reason.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

psychund said:


> I haven't noticed a jump! Though I'm from the US so perhaps it's different in the UK. I haven't even seen many litters in my area surprisingly. I tend to choose a favorite breeder for the breeds I enjoy though, and the ones I follow wouldn't raise prices of their puppies without a thoroughly good reason.


Crazy where i am. French Bulldogs were £1,000 - £1,800 Prior lockdown and now £3,000


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes prices are ridiculous now. The worrying thing is that it proves that there is a lot of demand that wouldn't normally be there, so people are just buying due to being bored in lockdown.

Poor puppies.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There was a 9 month old 'poo' mixed with something (can't remember what, they all look pretty much the same anyway) sold for £4,500 in my local area last week, & I know of a blue GSD pup who went for 7 grand, only to die of parvo 12 hours after coming into their new home.

Most responsible breeders won't be breeding for the time being, so that just leaves the legions of backyard breeders & puppy farmers to meet the disturbingly high demand for lockdown pets, & they can charge what they like because idiots are paying it.

No sympathy for them when they get stung, just for the poor bloody animals that suffer time & time again, ad nauseam.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> There was a 9 month old 'poo' mixed with something (can't remember what, they all look pretty much the same anyway) sold for £4,500 in my local area last week, & I know of a blue GSD pup who went for 7 grand, only to die of parvo 12 hours after coming into their new home.
> 
> Most responsible breeders won't be breeding for the time being, so that just leaves the legions of backyard breeders & puppy farmers to meet the disturbingly high demand for lockdown pets, & they can charge what they like because idiots are paying it.
> 
> No sympathy for them when they get stung, just for the poor bloody animals that suffer time & time again, ad nauseam.


yes agree. terrible that puppy died after costing so much. poor wee pet.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a quick look at the Champdogs golden retriever puppy’s for sale page. Normally it’s 2-3 pages of puppies, now just four breeders advertising and all four say that the puppies are reserved and none are showing prices (many were before lockdown). Champdogs tend to have the more responsible breeders so I’m not that surprised that there are so few.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Just had a quick look at the Champdogs golden retriever puppy's for sale page. Normally it's 2-3 pages of puppies, now just four breeders advertising and all four say that the puppies are reserved and none are showing prices (many were before lockdown). Champdogs tend to have the more responsible breeders so I'm not that surprised that there are so few.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Who has that kind of money to spend on a dog? With the country going into recession and people losing their jobs, it's madness.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

yep it's crazy-I considered a puppy before deciding to adopt and crossbreeds were being advertised for £700 that would have been £200 max before. And the popular crosses are being sold for thousands. It's madness.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy crap! My friend has a pomsky - HOWEVER she's a rescue from an Irish puppy farm where nearly all the litter were taken to be PTS because they were all single colour and not marked like huskies, meaning they couldn't be sold apparently!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A friend of mine has a bitch that has had 11 pups she was mated before the lockdown. Someone asked if any pups were available and she said she had had that many enquiries she could sell the whole litter twice over. She is vetting all new homes very carefully.

A person in my area has a litter of German Spitz puppies not kc registered for sale for over £1000 each yet the normal price for a KC registered spitz is usually around £750


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's quite cheap for a pomsky, even pre lockdown. Most seem to be on a sliding scale from a grand for the ones that just look like fawn spitz mutts to £3,000+ for the highly prized blue eyed 'teacup husky' ones, which pretty much sums up the mindset of both breeders & buyers.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> That's quite cheap for a pomsky, even pre lockdown. Most seem to be on a sliding scale from a grand for the ones that just look like fawn spitz mutts to £3,000+ for the highly prized blue eyed 'teacup husky' ones, which pretty much sums up the mindset of both breeders & buyers.


They are not pomskies they are pedigree German Spitz a totally different breed they had a litter about 8 months ago of the same parents which they sold for around £800


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Freyja said:


> They are not pomskies they are pedigree German Spitz a totally different breed they had a litter about 8 months ago of the same parents which they sold for around £800


Sorry, I meant to quote this post:

I know German spitz, I'm owned by the lovely Vanya & you have us on Facebook


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I mentioned it on another post - shocked by the price of unregistered and mismarked poodles.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Freyja said:


> They are not pomskies they are pedigree German Spitz a totally different breed they had a litter about 8 months ago of the same parents which they sold for around £800


So two litters in a year, not good breeders!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

So within my breed, Weimaraners, we have seen prices double...but all the good breeders are on hold as cannot access studs. All those available seem to come from dubious background, and CNR to make them special...Rescues are going to be busy!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

CheddarS said:


> So two litters in a year, not good breeders!


No not good breeders at all especially when they say the parents are rescues as well. A friend enquired about the first litter just out of curiosity as there aren't many Spitz around she asked if they are Klein's or mittels as there are 2 varieties of German Spitz and was told they didn't know as the parents were rescues. The thing is if people will pay the price they will keep on breeding the bitch as they own both parents and as Spitz don't tend to have big litters and the big breeders run pups on until they are older people like these charge what they please as people want baby fluffy pups not pups that are 6 months old and going through puppy uglies


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes indeed, rescues will be very busy after the lockdown! Poor pups . 

I've also seen any meduim/large black and tan pup listed as German Shepherd on Pets4homes. (IMO they mostly look like sighthound or sheepdog crosses to me) and I'm like??? Ok??? That's not alright??? And later, out of curiosity, I check back on the advert and they're all sold! 
Madness!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

NyxTheGSD said:


> Yes indeed, rescues will be very busy after the lockdown! Poor pups .


Unfortunately I think your right, I think people are buying puppies because they are bored, when thing get back to normal and go back to work they won't want them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

there was a mention of it on the radio this morning. Apparently the bored owners are starting to go back to work now and handing their puppies in. Disgusting.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I saw a litter of 8 Parsons Jack Russell pups go up for sale 4 days ago. Now all sold, price £1900!


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I've been looking for a new puppy since the beginning of the year, after losing my two Staffies last year. Had my name on two waiting lists and neither ended up having a puppy for me. What should be a time of great excitement, the search for a new companion, has left me anxious and stressed, my mental health has taken a massive battering. Prices are ridiculous. Puppies are sold minutes after advertising. Responsible breeders are few and far between anyway. I've looked at rescues. Trying to find a small dog (Staffy sized or smaller) that is youngish,good with cats, not dog aggressive, good with older visiting children, ok to be left for a few hours and without any major behaviour issues is harder than finding a good breeder. I've been home checked and approved by two rescues now but neither has any suitable dogs and admits that it will be like finding a needle in a haystack.
Living without a dog over the last few months has been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've not been without a dog for over twenty years. I really do despair.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> I've been looking for a new puppy since the beginning of the year, after losing my two Staffies last year. Had my name on two waiting lists and neither ended up having a puppy for me. What should be a time of great excitement, the search for a new companion, has left me anxious and stressed, my mental health has taken a massive battering. Prices are ridiculous. Puppies are sold minutes after advertising. Responsible breeders are few and far between anyway. I've looked at rescues. Trying to find a small dog (Staffy sized or smaller) that is youngish,good with cats, not dog aggressive, good with older visiting children, ok to be left for a few hours and without any major behaviour issues is harder than finding a good breeder. I've been home checked and approved by two rescues now but neither has any suitable dogs and admits that it will be like finding a needle in a haystack.
> Living without a dog over the last few months has been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've not been without a dog for over twenty years. I really do despair.


what a sad situation to be in. Wait until after the excitement of a new puppy has blown over and people are heading back to work, I expect rescues will have quite a few youngsters needing homes, don't despair quite yet.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cockerpoo puppies are going for between £2500 & £4000  I thought we were going into a recession.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> There was a 9 month old 'poo' mixed with something (can't remember what, they all look pretty much the same anyway) sold for £4,500 in my local area last week, & I know of a blue GSD pup who went for 7 grand, only to die of parvo 12 hours after coming into their new home.
> 
> Most responsible breeders won't be breeding for the time being, so that just leaves the legions of backyard breeders & puppy farmers to meet the disturbingly high demand for lockdown pets, & they can charge what they like because idiots are paying it.
> 
> No sympathy for them when they get stung, just for the poor bloody animals that suffer time & time again, ad nauseam.


is it just me that doesn't know what a blue GSD is????

that is just crazy - the poor pup! The prices are just crazy. Who has thousands to spend on a puppy??
i wouldn't pay that for a horse (mostly because I'll never be able to afford it) but at least the horses going for that amount will have hours and hours of training and work put into them to command that price.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> Cockerpoo puppies are going for between £2500 & £4000  I thought we were going into a recession.


omg that is crazy!! I bet with no tests or anything either


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> omg that is crazy!! I bet with no tests or anything either


I'd expect gold poop for that.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I'd expect gold poop for that.


Me too! I find it really hard when friends or family tell me they really want to get a cockapoo or cavapoo or some other poo cross, instead of a 'proper' breed. I don't have a problem with cross breeds as a rule but they only see cute and fluffy and don't think about who is actually breeding them and where they're coming from


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I'd expect gold poop for that.


I don't know about gold poop, I would want a gold dog. A fool and their money are soon parted.the puppy farms must be rubbing their hands with glee.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Me too! I find it really hard when friends or family tell me they really want to get a cockapoo or cavapoo or some other poo cross, instead of a 'proper' breed. I don't have a problem with cross breeds as a rule but they only see cute and fluffy and don't think about who is actually breeding them and where they're coming from


Poodles themselves are so lovely I don't understand why people don't get one of them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Poodles themselves are so lovely I don't understand why people don't get one of them.


Well said. But the only poodles for sale just now seem to be unregistered mis marked ones for two to three times the normal price of a well bred one.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sarah H said:


> what a sad situation to be in. Wait until after the excitement of a new puppy has blown over and people are heading back to work, I expect rescues will have quite a few youngsters needing homes, don't despair quite yet.


I know. But they are then more likely to have developed behavioural issues or be difficult to integrate with my cats. I won't consider a rescue that hasn't been brought up with cats, as the breed type I'm looking at are terrier types. I guess the right dog will turn up.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> Poodles themselves are so lovely I don't understand why people don't get one of them.


I know! We had a miniature poodle on our agility class and he is fab!!


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

FletchNo1 said:


> I know. But they are then more likely to have developed behavioural issues or be difficult to integrate with my cats. I won't consider a rescue that hasn't been brought up with cats, as the breed type I'm looking at are terrier types. I guess the right dog will turn up.


Actually I suspect it won't turn up. I think I'll have to abandon the search or risk some kind of breakdown. It's easy to see why people source from puppy farmers. It's much easier :-(


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2020)

I had a look here and there’s lots of people advertising the weirdest crossbreeds for ridiculous amount of money... I saw someone list Pomerian/Husky Cross puppies for $3000 (NZD) what the heck!!!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I think it is a case of buyer beware - the only breeders with puppies to sell at the moment are either puppy farmers or back yard breeders whose only interest is money. Thus the price hike. Reputable breeders who studded before lockdown will already have sold their litters and those that were due to stud will not have done so due to the uncertainty of Corvid. Those advertising litters now therefore have deliberately bred at a time where potential purchasers can't visit (that's a red flag in itself) and at a time when they think they can get the most money.

I wouldn't touch a puppy for at least 6 months unless you have been on the breeders waiting list since last year. 

J


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Well said. But the only poodles for sale just now seem to be unregistered mis marked ones for two to three times the normal price of a well bred one.


I agree I waited for about a year to get Teddy my toy poodle puppy who is 15 weeks old today. He was expensive but he came from the same breeder as Rusty and Pepe which is what I wanted as although she doesn't show toy poodles any more she health tests them all. She has about 10 adult poodles now and we met them all including mum and dad. Cockerpoos and other poodle crosses are lovely but I am surprised at the amount of people I meet that say they want a poodle x because they don't moult or are good for people with allergies as I usually point out you can't be sure it will have a coat like a poodle. I know I am biased because I have had toy poodles all my life Teddy is number 7. I am also finding that a lot of people I meet ask if Teddy is a cockerpoo which is a bit annoying but it is because there aren't many pure poodles around here, and I am waiting for an appointment at the groomers where he will have a shaved face like my other two always had. The price of poodles crosses at the moment is ridiculous as I said Teddy was expensive but I least he is well bred and K C registered. This is Teddy


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ttaylor45 said:


> a lot of people I meet ask if Teddy is a cockerpoo which is a bit annoying


I hope you tell them he is a proper-poo


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> I hope you tell them he is a proper-poo


I most certainly do not that I am a snob or anything.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ttaylor45 said:


> I most certainly do not that I am a snob or anything.


Teddy is gorgeous.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Teddy is gorgeous.


Thank you I think so too he is a real character very playful Just like Rusty was but he eats well like Pepe did, Rusty was so fussy, so I think at the moment I have got the best of both worlds. I still miss Rusty and Pepe a great deal as I know you do with your last boxer even though Sox and Loki are lovely.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> I hope you tell them he is a proper-poo


I told someone that mine were poo poos. I do get a lot of interest in mine when people guess they are real poodles. @ttaylor45 I hope you did not pay the price that the poorly bred ones are going for.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ttaylor45 said:


> Thank you I think so too he is a real character very playful Just like Rusty was but he eats well like Pepe did, Rusty was so fussy, so I think at the moment I have got the best of both worlds. I still miss Rusty and Pepe a great deal as I know you do with your last boxer even though Sox and Loki are lovely.


You never forget them but I can't imagine a home without a dog.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought with the uncertainty over the economy and probable job losses, people would not be buying puppies and the prices would drop. How wrong was I

I was starting my search for a new dog, but with all the issues around Coronavirus I have put it off until the world has calmed down. 

I just hope these people making £1000's from selling puppies are reporting it to the tax man


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I told someone that mine were poo poos. I do get a lot of interest in mine when people guess they are real poodles. @ttaylor45 I hope you did not pay the price that the poorly bred ones are going for.


I have seen them advertised for as much as £3000.00 on pets 4 homes which is ridiculous and no I didn't pay anywhere that amount and I have known the breeder since 2004 when Rusty was born. I was also in touch with another very well known breeder whom I would have gone to if I hadn't been able to get one from the breeder i used before. I wouldn't risk buying through pets 4 homes or similar web sites as I would be worried it was from a puppy farm.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> You never forget them but I can't imagine a home without a dog.


Same here I was nearly 18 months before I got Teddy and the house was so empty.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Freyja said:


> No not good breeders at all especially when they say the parents are rescues as well. A friend enquired about the first litter just out of curiosity as there aren't many Spitz around she asked if they are Klein's or mittels as there are 2 varieties of German Spitz and was told they didn't know as the parents were rescues. The thing is if people will pay the price they will keep on breeding the bitch as they own both parents and as Spitz don't tend to have big litters and the big breeders run pups on until they are older people like these charge what they please as people want baby fluffy pups not pups that are 6 months old and going through puppy uglies


Oh good grief breeding rescues, what rescue gives out entire dogs or maybe tbey cane from Pounds?


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> I've been looking for a new puppy since the beginning of the year, after losing my two Staffies last year. Had my name on two waiting lists and neither ended up having a puppy for me. What should be a time of great excitement, the search for a new companion, has left me anxious and stressed, my mental health has taken a massive battering. Prices are ridiculous. Puppies are sold minutes after advertising. Responsible breeders are few and far between anyway. I've looked at rescues. Trying to find a small dog (Staffy sized or smaller) that is youngish,good with cats, not dog aggressive, good with older visiting children, ok to be left for a few hours and without any major behaviour issues is harder than finding a good breeder. I've been home checked and approved by two rescues now but neither has any suitable dogs and admits that it will be like finding a needle in a haystack.
> Living without a dog over the last few months has been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've not been without a dog for over twenty years. I really do despair.


There are so many Staffies in Rescues of all ages, a good experienced home like yours would be heaven to one


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

ttaylor45 said:


> I agree I waited for about a year to get Teddy my toy poodle puppy who is 15 weeks old today. He was expensive but he came from the same breeder as Rusty and Pepe which is what I wanted as although she doesn't show toy poodles any more she health tests them all. She has about 10 adult poodles now and we met them all including mum and dad. Cockerpoos and other poodle crosses are lovely but I am surprised at the amount of people I meet that say they want a poodle x because they don't moult or are good for people with allergies as I usually point out you can't be sure it will have a coat like a poodle. I know I am biased because I have had toy poodles all my life Teddy is number 7. I am also finding that a lot of people I meet ask if Teddy is a cockerpoo which is a bit annoying but it is because there aren't many pure poodles around here, and I am waiting for an appointment at the groomers where he will have a shaved face like my other two always had. The price of poodles crosses at the moment is ridiculous as I said Teddy was expensive but I least he is well bred and K C registered. This is Teddy
> View attachment 440399


Teddy is gorgeous


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I think it is a case of buyer beware - the only breeders with puppies to sell at the moment are either puppy farmers or back yard breeders whose only interest is money. Thus the price hike. Reputable breeders who studded before lockdown will already have sold their litters and those that were due to stud will not have done so due to the uncertainty of Corvid. Those advertising litters now therefore have deliberately bred at a time where potential purchasers can't visit (that's a red flag in itself) and at a time when they think they can get the most money.
> 
> I wouldn't touch a puppy for at least 6 months unless you have been on the breeders waiting list since last year.
> 
> J


Thats very true I have been on a Siamese breeders waiting list for over a year.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I know several good lab breeders - one had a couple of litters born just before lockdown & all reserved. When she did their registration she had (& I've just gone & checked the post to make sure I'm right) 72 emails & countless phone calls in one day ☹☹


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Silverdoof said:


> There are so many Staffies in Rescues of all ages, a good experienced home like yours would be heaven to one


I know. But they are either not cat friendly or dog aggressive. I'd happily give a Staffy a great home x


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I think it is a case of buyer beware - the only breeders with puppies to sell at the moment are either puppy farmers or back yard breeders whose only interest is money. Thus the price hike. Reputable breeders who studded before lockdown will already have sold their litters and those that were due to stud will not have done so due to the uncertainty of Corvid. Those advertising litters now therefore have deliberately bred at a time where potential purchasers can't visit (that's a red flag in itself) and at a time when they think they can get the most money.
> 
> I wouldn't touch a puppy for at least 6 months unless you have been on the breeders waiting list since last year.
> 
> J


Surely under the new law that came in on 6th april ( Lucys Law?) no puppy can legally be sold due to social distancing and not going into others homes, at the moment anyway?


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> I know. But they are either not cat friendly or dog aggressive. I'd happily give a Staffy a great home x


Understand. Hopefully you will get a new friend soon


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this tonight. Sorry description sideways, wouldn’t fit otherwise. Total misinterpretation calling crossbred pups a ‘rare’ breed and charging £2,000. Some people ......


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Did anyone see the ad that appeared briefly on here?
6 grand can get you a merle bulldog apparently.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Arny said:


> Did anyone see the ad that appeared briefly on here?
> 6 grand can get you a merle bulldog apparently.


Oh good grief


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Surely under the new law that came in on 6th april ( Lucys Law?) no puppy can legally be sold due to social distancing and not going into others homes, at the moment anyway?


They don't appear to be heeding them


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Surely under the new law that came in on 6th april ( Lucys Law?) no puppy can legally be sold due to social distancing and not going into others homes, at the moment anyway?


I wondered this too? Think that "seeing" them via a video call is being deemed ok? I've started to see quite a few puppies under 6 months being sold by their"new" owner - surely this is now breaking the law?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> I wondered this too? Think that "seeing" them via a video call is being deemed ok? I've started to see quite a few puppies under 6 months being sold by their"new" owner - surely this is now breaking the law?


Couldn't imagine getting any animal, but especially, for me, a dog without putting my hands on it first.

I want to touch it, feel it, smell it, look in its mouth, at its ears, bum, between the toes, how it acts and reacts etc

Personally, I don't think enough has-been made about Lucy's law, outside of the actual doggy community
I know it's early days, but it seems to have done very little to stop the buying, and selling, of puppy farm dogs and not been taken up by RSPCA, dogs trust, PDSA, blue cross etc across their advertising media to get it 'out there'


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Couldn't imagine getting any animal, but especially, for me, a dog without putting my hands on it first.
> 
> I want to touch it, feel it, smell it, look in its mouth, at its ears, bum, between the toes, how it acts and reacts etc
> 
> ...


New laws are all very well but no one either knows or cares about them and the police care even less. How many dogs are still not microchipped. The passport law came in for horses at least 15 years ago, still plenty of horses being sold without passports and plenty of dealers with a drawer full of passports for black cobs etc that can be matched up with a generic horse.


----------



## Stubhoy67 (May 26, 2020)

Have to agree that the prices have went silly, been looking for a dog since last year but wife warned me we couldn’t get one till I finished the back garden, it’s finished now but prices through the roof. Daughters have there heart set on a malshi and when I first checked prices last year they were around £600 to £750. They are now averaging £1200 and one sold for £2500 few weeks back. Think we may just wait till rescue centres open up and take a dog from there as I can’t justify them prices.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I've resigned myself to the likelihood that I'll have to wait until next year for a new puppy. I'm gutted. Part of me is kicking myself for waiting for a while to let things settle before getting a new puppy, as I wouldn't be in this position now. Not quite sure how I'm going to cope to be honest. 
I'll keep looking. Who knows what is round the corner. 

But I do feel sorry for the rescues who are going to pick up the pieces of this mess. I saw an advertisement for Bullmastiffs go up today. 8 puppies. Sold within a few hours. Who the hell can find the right homes for 8 of this breed in that time? Price aside, that is an accident waiting to happen. Working collie puppies for 2 K - sold within hours. Madness.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Surely under the new law that came in on 6th april ( Lucys Law?) no puppy can legally be sold due to social distancing and not going into others homes, at the moment anyway?


You'd think so but I've seen a huge number of people who've got puppies over the past few weeks


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I’ve all but scrapped my litter this year. 

The BVA isn’t open so no hip scoring the idea of only FaceTiming potential owners makes me want to cry. 

I know several good breeders who are not even answering emails now. We’re getting bombarded with every man and his dog wanting puppies


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

What worries me is that all these people paying thousands for dogs and puppies will not be prepared to put them into rescue if it turns out they cannot keep them. They will want their money back and will privately rehome for thousands. I’m amazed there are so many people able to pay thousands now - will there be even more people to pay the thousands again for private rehomes in a couple of months’ time?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stubhoy67 said:


> Have to agree that the prices have went silly, been looking for a dog since last year but wife warned me we couldn't get one till I finished the back garden, it's finished now but prices through the roof. *Daughters have there heart set on a malshi* and when I first checked prices last year they were around £600 to £750. They are now averaging £1200 and one sold for £2500 few weeks back. Think we may just wait till rescue centres open up and take a dog from there as I can't justify them prices.


TBH you would be better going for a purebred of one of whatever breeds are in this mix (I'm guessing Maltese & shih tzu) as _very_ few people, if any, will be breeding them ethically, which IMO is more important than the cost of a puppy.

Sadly people are slapping 'cute' names on basic mutts & then marketing them as something special when they really aren't.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> TBH you would be better going for a purebred of one of whatever breeds are in this mix (I'm guessing Maltese & shih tzu)


Malamute x shihtzu ?


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

Arny said:


> Did anyone see the ad that appeared briefly on here?
> 6 grand can get you a merle bulldog apparently.


*shocked and appalled but not surprised*


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Freyja said:


> They are not pomskies they are pedigree German Spitz a totally different breed they had a litter about 8 months ago of the same parents which they sold for around £800


It says on the advert they are a F2 Pomsky, the advert i put up that is


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Pricivius said:


> What worries me is that all these people paying thousands for dogs and puppies will not be prepared to put them into rescue if it turns out they cannot keep them. They will want their money back and will privately rehome for thousands. I'm amazed there are so many people able to pay thousands now - will there be even more people to pay the thousands again for private rehomes in a couple of months' time?


Nope because once things get back to any kind of normality the priority will be holidays and breaks away. Not only will tbere not be money for dogs but how many sre going to pay for kennels and housesitters


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Silverdoof said:


> It says on the advert they are a F2 Pomsky, the advert i put up that is


The ones I mentioned were German spitz not pomskies so a different advert. I was just saying that the price of spitz with KC papers are usually around £700 this person was advertising unregistered at £1100


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Malamute x shihtzu ?


Yikes!

But possibly not as bad as a mali_nois_ x shihtzu


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

The worst is they will want to recoup their money, so pups could end up in wrong hands especially as they will be intact.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

just come up on my local fb page
some idiot sold her 12 week male cockapoo, over the phone
with all sorts of promises from the buyer of best of homes, lots of pics blah blah blah
breeder wanted a quick sale as
" i cant afford neutering and I dont want him breeding with his mum or female littermates" ( hes only 12 weeks remember)
all of which shes keeping
shes now on fb wanting to make him 'too hot to handle' and returned to her
as
she's found that the woman who brought him,
less than a week later - 12w 4 days
has put him up on pets4homes, citing change of circs
for ( remembering hes nowt more than a mongrel, sorry to all ???apoo owners, i love all dogs, but lets be calling a 'designer breed' what it really is, a mongrel)


£3000
and
shes very surprised that not one reply has ANY sympathy for her at all

few more weeks and therell be a flood of 'designer' mongrels for sale


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope said puppy is ok. To be passed around like a parcel at such s young age is very very bad


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

£1850 for a long haired chihuahua near me. I can get show quality for £500. It's absolutely ridiculous at the moment. 
A friend of mine breeds bullies of various types and sells puppies regularly for £5000 a time


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

The Wild Bunch said:


> £1850 for a long haired chihuahua near me. I can get show quality for £500. It's absolutely ridiculous at the moment.
> A friend of mine breeds bullies of various types and sells puppies regularly for £5000 a time


the Bully breeds have really shot up - a few years back Am Bulldogs were sold for 200-250 with many being mistaken for white Boxers nowadays its rare to see one for under £2000. Lovely dogs howe er rescues are getting them sadly


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Silverdoof said:


> the Bully breeds have really shot up - a few years back Am Bulldogs were sold for 200-250 with many being mistaken for white Boxers nowadays its rare to see one for under £2000. Lovely dogs howe er rescues are getting them sadly


try getting a boxer under £2000
want a white one?
double it
come along way since the days where whites were throw away dogs


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Silverdoof said:


> the Bully breeds have really shot up - a few years back Am Bulldogs were sold for 200-250 with many being mistaken for white Boxers nowadays its rare to see one for under £2000. Lovely dogs howe er rescues are getting them sadly


He breeds micro exotics. Very small and squishy


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> try getting a boxer under £2000
> want a white one?
> double it
> come along way since the days where whites were throw away dogs


They don't cost that much Where i am but yes they too gave gone up in price and not many being bred. I couldn't get one at all when my last Boxer passed. We have had Boxers over 30 years. I am glad White Boxers are seen as equals. I campaigned for many years to dismiss the myths and old wives tales surrounding them


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

The Wild Bunch said:


> He breeds micro exotics. Very small and squishy


so basically a byb, breeding deformed mongrels for the fashion market, with deep pockets and feathers for brains
obviouly frenchies, chis, bostons etc are not nearly enough for people
I certainly wouldnt call anyone like this a friend


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Silverdoof said:


> They don't cost that much Where i am but yes they too gave gone up in price and not many being bred. I couldn't get one at all when my last Boxer passed. We have had Boxers over 30 years. I am glad White Boxers are seen as equals. I campaigned for many years to dismiss the myths and old wives tales surrounding them


i grew up with one
and have wanted another ever since
unfortunately still not seen as equals by the KC, and a lot of breeders are still old fashioned in the views, culling without waiting to see if theyre deaf or not
but right now, as a certain advert says, i would give my spleen for one


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Puppy prices have been going up for a while which I think is a good thing as it shows signs of commitment and not a cheap throwaway when it pukes on your best rug


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

welshdoglover said:


> Puppy prices have been going up for a while which I think is a good thing as it shows signs of commitment and not a cheap throwaway when it pukes on your best rug


Unless you've got more money than sense of course.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> i grew up with one
> and have wanted another ever since
> unfortunately still not seen as equals by the KC, and a lot of breeders are still old fashioned in the views, culling without waiting to see if theyre deaf or not
> but right now, as a certain advert says, i would give my spleen for one


Sox had two white brothers super cute I ended up with Sox as he came over and gave me snuggles.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

welshdoglover said:


> Puppy prices have been going up for a while which I think is a good thing as it shows signs of commitment and not a cheap throwaway when it pukes on your best rug


You would hope so. But I don't think it's the case unfortunately.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

The Wild Bunch said:


> He breeds micro exotics. Very small and squishy


I don't think I have seen any


mrs phas said:


> i grew up with one
> and have wanted another ever since
> unfortunately still not seen as equals by the KC, and a lot of breeders are still old fashioned in the views, culling without waiting to see if theyre deaf or not
> but right now, as a certain advert says, i would give my spleen for one


Not a day goes past I don't miss my Boxers.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

welshdoglover said:


> Puppy prices have been going up for a while which I think is a good thing as it shows signs of commitment and not a cheap throwaway when it pukes on your best rug


Believe me when joe public decides to get rid, no matter how much he Or she paid initially, they get rid.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

The Wild Bunch said:


> He breeds micro exotics. Very small and squishy


What are micro exotics? I don't think i have ever seen one. I have seen Chihuahua x Pug crosses and Pug x Pom crosses for sale


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverdoof said:


> I don't think I have seen any
> 
> Not a day goes past I don't miss my Boxers.


Gorgeous.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Silverdoof said:


> What are micro exotics? I don't think i have ever seen one. I have seen Chihuahua x Pug crosses and Pug x Pom crosses for sale


look up micro exotic bullies on google
have a sick bucket next to you
If youre any sort of a dog lover,
youll need it
when you see the squat, toad like, full of arthritis, unable to naturally give birth, freaks that come up
I hesitate to even call them dogs, my heart aches every time i see one
they encompass any and all of the worse cases, of human meddling, ive ever seen in my life
sometimes it really has to be a case of
just because we can
should we?

edited to add: this is my personal opinion only, as was the previous answer where i said i would never call anyone who deliberately set out to breed these abominations 'a friend'
what others morals allow them to see and do, is obviously up to them, I have no influence over that


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

welshdoglover said:


> Puppy prices have been going up for a while which I think is a good thing as it shows signs of commitment and not a cheap throwaway when it pukes on your best rug


I doubt it, just means they try and get their money back somehow when they want rid.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> look up micro exotic bullies on google
> have a sick bucket next to you
> If youre any sort of a dog lover,
> youll need it
> ...


Yes I have seen them. When poster said micro i thought they meant Chihuahua size. 
very powerful squat looking dogs. I have not seen any over here however thats not to say there isn't any. 
British Bulldogs have got very popular along with Frenchies.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> so basically a byb, breeding deformed mongrels for the fashion market, with deep pockets and feathers for brains
> obviouly frenchies, chis, bostons etc are not nearly enough for people
> I certainly wouldnt call anyone like this a friend


We went to school together. I don't agree with his breeding practices. He breeds frenchies, English Bulldogs and micro exotic bullies. Not my cup of tea but people must like them as his waiting list is huge and they sell in no time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The Wild Bunch said:


> We went to school together. I don't agree with his breeding practices. He breeds* frenchies, English Bulldogs and micro exotic bullies*. Not my cup of tea but people must like them as his waiting list is huge and they sell in no time


Ah, all the fashionable 'must-have' breeds then, & I bet he breeds them in some interesting colours as well, with a sliding price scale dependent on 'rarity'.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> Ah, all the fashionable 'must-have' breeds then, & I bet he breeds them in some interesting colours as well, with a sliding price scale dependent on 'rarity'.


Indeed. Recently asked if anybody had put a melee to a fawn and what colours they got


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

@FletchNo1 
Came across this guy 
https://www.dogsblog.com/chibs/


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Arny said:


> @FletchNo1
> Came across this guy
> https://www.dogsblog.com/chibs/


Enquiry made x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just been looking at poodle pup prices again. There seem to be a few more for sale but ridiculous prices. Mostly unregistered and 'rare' colours. Saw one registered litter at £3000 and most of the others were between £1500 for poodle crosses and £2500 for poodles. This cannot carry on, it is not sustainable and no normal dog owner is going to pay those prices so pups will only be going to idiots. There was even 3 way crosses, so true mongrels and not even breeds that were going to produce little fluffy puppies going for over £2000


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

Blitz said:


> no normal dog owner is going to pay those prices so pups will only be going to idiots.


Yup. Totally agree.

On top of that, (can only speak for Gsds on this) but the pups being sold now are mostly unregistered, sire and dam have no health tests or elbow/hip scores and have ridiculous colours being sold at ridiculous prices.
(Good breeders don't advertise on these sites and definitely don't breed for these colours!)

(I'm seeing Isabella, Liver,Blue,Chocolate,Panda and so on) which are being sold as rare (aka well over £3000!
ON TOP OF THIS, just... outrageous lies...
"Mum and dad are both health tested just lost the papers"
"Pups will be kc reg but one parent is not"
"Due to the current situation, kc wont be registering pups"
"*insert some insane price* for kc papers"
And the list goes on.

I'm also seeing an awful lot of people advertising anything that looks black and tan with four legs as a purebred gsd and saying no kc reg or papers because "just family pet".

Now more than ever, people will be impulse buying pups without doing research and all the money is going into the pockets of people with Questionable Morals.
After lockdown, the shelters will be so busy as people go back to work


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

I've seen mini poodles £4000 no health tests. Shocking! 
I also waited over a year for my poodle but you have to for a well bred dog.

I also don't get why people don't get a poodle instead. You can guarantee what your going to get in terms of size, shape and a good coat. When In a teddy trim people don't know if it's a poodle or a doodle anyway. You may aswell have the benefit of kc registration and health tests. 








I have been asked if my girl is a cockapoo when she was in a teddy trim. 
It's a shame the breed isn't more popular.


----------



## GrumpyOldishBat (May 22, 2020)

Just came upon this thread whilst reading around and it's so sad to read about all these poor puppies, it is heartbreaking 

I had no idea people would pay so much money for what is basically a mongrel!! No offence meant by the way, I own a mixed mutt myself


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Minipoo said:


> I've seen mini poodles £4000 no health tests. Shocking!
> I also waited over a year for my poodle but you have to for a well bred dog.
> 
> I also don't get why people don't get a poodle instead. You can guarantee what your going to get in terms of size, shape and a good coat. When In a teddy trim people don't know if it's a poodle or a doodle anyway. You may aswell have the benefit of kc registration and health tests.
> ...


I like mine with clipped faces and feet and keep the bodies relatively short and a bit more on the legs and plenty on the head. Never trim tail or ears. I have been asked if mine are poodles. Which obviously they are.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I've seen Maltipoos £3400 and Cockapoos "only" £2500

The person with the Maltipoos (or Poomaltis if the dad is a Poodle according to his advert) also has a KC accredited breeder sign on his website. I assume if its correct he also breeds registered Poodles and Maltese, but these are mentioned.

My Cockapoo has just turned three and cost £500, which is more than I originally wanted to pay The tax man should be bringing in loads of money from the sale of pups - if people are being honest and declaring their sales


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Minipoo said:


> have been asked if my girl is a cockapoo


Tell them she is a ' proper poo'


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

Blitz said:


> I like mine with clipped faces and feet and keep the bodies relatively short and a bit more on the legs and plenty on the head. Never trim tail or ears. I have been asked if mine are poodles. Which obviously they are.


It's disappointing that people are quick to assume they are cross breeds especially when so much effort is put into breeding good quality, healthy dogs and doodles are often thrown together.


JoanneF said:


> Tell them she is a ' proper poo'


I think I will from now on


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Minipoo said:


> It's disappointing that people are quick to assume they are cross breeds especially when so much effort is put into breeding good quality, healthy dogs and doodles are often thrown together.


Before lockdown, a gentleman outside our local [email protected] was delighted when i correctly ( phew!) identified his dog as a curly coated retriever and allowed me to have a huge love of him ( the dog, not the man)
apparently hed spent the last half hour telling people that it wasnt a labradoodle or any sort of -oodle
and, 
as he said,
found himself, stupidly, getting angrier and angrier about it, until hed left his wife inside and come outside, with the dog, to calm down


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been asked if my shih tzu is a cockerpoo  I've also been asked if my chihuahua is a teacup because he's little! The shock on people's faces when you say "no, he's just the size that chihuahuas are" 
Lucy's Law has so far done nothing to protect all these puppies that are now being resold at 11 and 12 weeks old because their owners are returning to work. :Rage


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been asked whether my Toy poodle puppy aged 18 weeks is a cockapoo many times So I now find myself saying he is a toy poodle before they have chance to ask. I always had Rusty and Pepe clipped as in the photo but I was still occasionally asked what breed are they. I like the shaved faces personally as I want them to look like a poodle after all if I wanted a cockapoo I would have bought one. This is a very fluffy Teddy who is going to be groomed on the 2nd of July the earliest appointment I could get.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I can completely understand when the gentleman was asked if his CCR was a Labradoodle mrs phas we always used to get asked if our old boy was a Labradoodle it used to make me feel so annoyed.Although Ronnie is only 11 weeks old we are already getting the same thing people are asking if he is a Labradoodle or a Cockerpoo,when Ronnie needed his jabs our usual vet wasn't doing vaccinations so I rung around our area and found a vet which was doing them.The vet came out to collect Ronnie and I had to fill in the usual paperwork when I gave the form back to the vet,even the vet asked if a CCR was a new cross


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

ttaylor45 said:


> I have been asked whether my Toy poodle puppy aged 18 weeks is a cockapoo many times So I now find myself saying he is a toy poodle before they have chance to ask. I always had Rusty and Pepe clipped as in the photo but I was still occasionally asked what breed are they. I like the shaved faces personally as I want them to look like a poodle after all if I wanted a cockapoo I would have bought one. This is a very fluffy Teddy who is going to be groomed on the 2nd of July the earliest appointment I could get.


Very cute!


mrs phas said:


> Before lockdown, a gentleman outside our local [email protected] was delighted when i correctly ( phew!) identified his dog as a curly coated retriever and allowed me to have a huge love of him ( the dog, not the man)
> apparently hed spent the last half hour telling people that it wasnt a labradoodle or any sort of -oodle
> and,
> as he said,
> found himself, stupidly, getting angrier and angrier about it, until hed left his wife inside and come outside, with the dog, to calm down


It is so annoying but I suppose you can't expect everyone to identify a CCR, (well done you for doing so ) Sadly their are so few they are on the vulnerable breeds list. Another breed that should be considered before a doodle.



The Wild Bunch said:


> I've been asked if my shih tzu is a cockerpoo  I've also been asked if my chihuahua is a teacup because he's little! The shock on people's faces when you say "no, he's just the size that chihuahuas are"
> Lucy's Law has so far done nothing to protect all these puppies that are now being resold at 11 and 12 weeks old because their owners


That's true and know one seems to know this legislation.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

When I had Curly Coats I often wished I hadx one of those labels you see on decanters which hang on a chain. They identify Gin etc but mine would have said Curly Coated retriever because even then in the 70's and 80's I was being asked if they were a cross.

Trouble is the fewer there are the fewer people know they exist.


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

The Wild Bunch said:


> Lucy's Law has so far done nothing to protect all these puppies that are now being resold at 11 and 12 weeks old because their owners are returning to work. :Rage





Minipoo said:


> That's true and know one seems to know this legislation.


Sadly there isn't a law to prevent every single new owner selling their dog once they go back to work/ novelty has worn off.

Lucy's Law only applies to licensed commercial sellers - so unless they have bred them they cannot legally sell puppies under the age of 6 months old. So I assume many puppy farms will just sell direct, not sure what the impact will be. There's too much ££££ going around for them to just disappear.

Also according to this Wikipedia entry Lucy's Law only currently applies to England --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucy's_Law

Yep, here's a BBC article about it not applying to Wales --> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-50892045#:~:text=Lucy's Law, named after a,action in England from April.&text=The Welsh Government said banning,end puppy farming "overnight".

So all puppy traders just need to move to Wales and Scotland, crazy!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ttaylor45 said:


> I have been asked whether my Toy poodle puppy aged 18 weeks is a cockapoo many times So I now find myself saying he is a toy poodle before they have chance to ask. I always had Rusty and Pepe clipped as in the photo but I was still occasionally asked what breed are they. I like the shaved faces personally as I want them to look like a poodle after all if I wanted a cockapoo I would have bought one. This is a very fluffy Teddy who is going to be groomed on the 2nd of July the earliest appointment I could get.


I have to say that I cannot tell an unclipped poodle apart from a cockapoo or other poodle cross. By not clipping you are covering up their poodle features. And that is after 25 years of poodle owning. I agree, if I wanted an unclipped poodle looking dog I would get a cross breed.



Dog-dogs said:


> Sadly there isn't a law to prevent every single new dog owner selling their dog once they go back to work/ novelty has worn off.
> 
> Lucy's Law only applies to licensed commercial sellers - so unless they have bred them they cannot legally sell puppies under the age of 6 months old. So I assume many puppy farms will just sell direct, not sure what the impact will be. There's too much ££££ going around for them to just disappear.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it only applies to licensed commerical sellers. I have only see it talked about on here and I am in Scotland so does not apply but I thought it was all breeders. Could be totally wrong though


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just had a look and it appears to be only businesses. Makes far more sense as it is madness to say that an owner cannot rehome a puppy under 6 months.


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I didn't realise it was just commercial sellers. 


Dog-dogs said:


> Sadly there isn't a law to prevent every single new owner selling their dog once they go back to work/ novelty has worn off.
> 
> Lucy's Law only applies to licensed commercial sellers - so unless they have bred them they cannot legally sell puppies under the age of 6 months old. So I assume many puppy farms will just sell direct, not sure what the impact will be. There's too much ££££ going around for them to just disappear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Where i live Show bred Boxers are £800-£1000 a pup. Therefore imagine my shock to see on GT an advert for ‘family bred’ Boxers at £3,500 a pup. I contacted them to ask did the pups come with papers - no reply


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Looking at Pets4homes, common Border Collie pups are now £1000 plus which before Covid they would be about £800.
There is also one seller with 8 Border Collie cross miniature Poodle pups (Bordoodle) at £3200 for boys and £3300 girls because they are "Unique"
Where do they get their ideas from.

I reckon rescue is best.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave S said:


> Looking at Pets4homes, common Border Collie pups are now £1000 plus which before Covid they would be about £800.
> There is also one seller with 8 Border Collie cross miniature Poodle pups (Bordoodle) at £3200 for boys and £3300 girls because they are "Unique"
> Where do they get their ideas from.
> 
> I reckon rescue is best.


Where do people get the money from to pay such big money


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Silverdoof said:


> Where do people get the money from to pay such big money


i dunno
but rescues will be picking up the pieces , of this, for years to come
anyone handing their new 'plaything' into rescue should be blacklisted, for life


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> i dunno
> *but rescues will be picking up the pieces* , of this, for years to come
> anyone handing their new 'plaything' into rescue should be blacklisted, for life


 Yes, they will, & it doesn't matter whether these people have paid thousands for their dogs or got them for free, they'll still get rid.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Looking at Pets4homes, common Border Collie pups are now £1000 plus which before Covid they would be about £800.
> *There is also one seller with 8 Border Collie cross miniature Poodle pups (Bordoodle) at £3200 for boys and £3300 girls because they are "Unique"*
> Where do they get their ideas from.
> 
> I reckon rescue is best.


A fair portion of the border collie ads on there are for border/poodle mixes, so they're hardly unique, no poodle cross is rare or unique these days.

Fools & their money I guess.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

in 2018-2019 there were only 47 Curly Coated retriever puppies born,there have been some imports to try and widen the Gene pool.I wish more people knew how fabulous CCR are they are a great family dog plus great workers.Our family always had CCR when I was growing up the family home was never without one,thank goodness I grew up with them as I would probably never heard of them either


----------



## Bracken&co (May 25, 2018)

Rather than open a new thread:

Do you think prices will come back down again and if so, how long do you think it will take?
A cav breeder I spoke to mentioned puppy prices going crazy and not to buy now. She said she would have a reasonable price, about 1600. Now, I was not really aware of the prices pre covid but that was more than I was expecting. 
Pre covid, what price would you have expected for a cav or a staffy?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Katie Harker said:


> Rather than open a new thread:
> 
> Do you think prices will come back down again and if so, how long do you think it will take?
> A cav breeder I spoke to mentioned puppy prices going crazy and not to buy now. She said she would have a reasonable price, about 1600. Now, I was not really aware of the prices pre covid but that was more than I was expecting.
> Pre covid, what price would you have expected for a cav or a staffy?


Have you looked at Champdogs at all? If you go to the page for each breed right at the bottom there is a list showing average price for each year to 2019 which should give you some idea of pre covid prices
Here's a link to the main breed page

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds

Also you will be able to look up breeders.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Katie Harker said:


> Rather than open a new thread:
> 
> Do you think prices will come back down again and if so, how long do you think it will take?
> A cav breeder I spoke to mentioned puppy prices going crazy and not to buy now. She said she would have a reasonable price, about 1600. Now, I was not really aware of the prices pre covid but that was more than I was expecting.
> Pre covid, what price would you have expected for a cav or a staffy?


A cavalier puppy from heart scanned parents to me is worth it's weight in gold. We lost our cav to MVD at 8 years old and it was horrendous. I would happily pay £1500+ for a heart clear puppy.

Staffies from KC registered, show quality lines are like hens teeth round here and get snapped up quickly. Pups usually start at £1200 from what I've seen. 
We always go to the staffy stand at crufts and they are really struggling with the gene pool of traditional colours (red, brindle, black and white) as everybody wants blue


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't begrudge paying that for a cavalier, provided the breeder had done all the recommended health tests, not just some of the cheaper ones, but the MRI for CM/SM & so on.

I don't on any level agree with breeding any pet species to make money, but I do think good breeders should be rewarded with adequate recompense for the financial outgoings that go into breeding for healthy dogs, otherwise we will end up with no one breeding for the love of their chosen breeds, but purely for money.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Katie Harker said:


> Rather than open a new thread:
> 
> Do you think prices will come back down again and if so, how long do you think it will take?
> A cav breeder I spoke to mentioned puppy prices going crazy and not to buy now. She said she would have a reasonable price, about 1600. Now, I was not really aware of the prices pre covid but that was more than I was expecting.
> Pre covid, what price would you have expected for a cav or a staffy?


Can't comment on Cavaliers but the Staffie breeder whose waiting list I'm on (KC reg, L2/HC clear and PHPV tested) is charging £850 - she doesn't breed blues. I spoke to the chair of the NW SBT club and she says that is a reasonable price. The breed club seem to be very concerned about blues. I paid £350 for my black brindle boy 16 years ago. 
To be honest, I'm not sure if prices will ever go back down to "normal". Prices on sites like pets4homes were always much higher than "proper" breeders. Guess it really depends on demand. If people keep buying at these prices there is no incentive to lower them and demand doesn't seem to be going down.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

FletchNo1 said:


> Can't comment on Cavaliers but the Staffie breeder whose waiting list I'm on (KC reg, L2/HC clear and PHPV tested) is charging £850 - she doesn't breed blues. I spoke to the chair of the NW SBT club and she says that is a reasonable price. The breed club seem to be very concerned about blues. I paid £350 for my black brindle boy 16 years ago.
> To be honest, I'm not sure if prices will ever go back down to "normal". Prices on sites like pets4homes were always much higher than "proper" breeders. Guess it really depends on demand. If people keep buying at these prices there is no incentive to lower them and demand doesn't seem to be going down.


Sorry you have probably thought of this but I think I'm a few months rescues will be stuffed with teenage pups.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry you have probably thought of this but I think I'm a few months rescues will be stuffed with teenage pups.


Thing is I've noticed quite a few rescues have a table of prices (donations my backside)
It's always been so for pups v adults, I know
But now
It seems breeds, cuteness and what's selling well in the outside, all comes into sorting the price
Personally I think cute and cuddly will always be adopted
Whereas
Bullbreeds should be highlighted to make them, with tight and rigorous checks, more 'appealing'


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Thing is I've noticed quite a few rescues have a table of prices (donations my backside)
> It's always been so for pups v adults, I know
> But now
> It seems breeds, cuteness and what's selling well in the outside, all comes into sorting the price
> ...


What's the spread of prices from this rescue? I would think it prudent to offer the more difficult dogs to re-home at lower prices, but are you saying rescues are inflating the prices of small cute fluffy dogs due to their being a higher demand. I suppose this would help with a rescues finances, but is it ethical? Am not sure on that.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry you have probably thought of this but I think I'm a few months rescues will be stuffed with teenage pups.


Yes it's something I'm keeping an eye on. I would happily take on a rescue. The trouble is that once they get into rescue,they have behavioural issues that I can't, or don't want, to deal with. I have two young Siamese house cats who still have Zoomies, dogs in the family and live in a highly populated dog area and have visiting kids. Trying to find a young Staffie or Border Terrier type in rescue that is kid, cat and dog friendly is harder than winning the lottery. They simply don't end up in rescue for that very reason. And that is why the current situation is so upsetting, because I could give a puppy a fantastic forever home. So patiently I wait. Knowing my luck, I'll get offered several opportunities all at the same time! Wouldn't that be a great "problem" to have!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> Yes it's something I'm keeping an eye on. I would happily take on a rescue. The trouble is that once they get into rescue,they have behavioural issues that I can't, or don't want, to deal with. I have two young Siamese house cats who still have Zoomies, dogs in the family and live in a highly populated dog area and have visiting kids. Trying to find a young Staffie or Border Terrier type in rescue that is kid, cat and dog friendly is harder than winning the lottery. They simply don't end up in rescue for that very reason. And that is why the current situation is so upsetting, because I could give a puppy a fantastic forever home. So patiently I wait. Knowing my luck, I'll get offered several opportunities all at the same time! Wouldn't that be a great "problem" to have!


As a long time rescue rehomer and fosterer, I have to stand up and say
Not all those in rescues have 'issues'
Most, agreed not all, mastiffs I've fostered have come from homes where they've been loved, but the owners can no longer afford them, through lots of reasons, and non of my personal rescues have had issues, except thunder, and she was a foster that wasn't going to stay, but wheedled her way in, and we knew we were taking on an ex bait dog before we met her, even she turned into a great role model for fosters
Yes some didn't like cats
Some didn't appreciate in your face dogs, even rocky, the great dogfather, would tell them off
But not all have the problems people tend to associate with rescue dogs
Thing is though, the good ones never make the headlines

However like you, I'm going to be looking for a brand new shining pup, for my next dog
It will probably be my last, as will be, hopefully, in my 70s by the time I say goodbye to it
And
After 35 yrs of rescue and foster dogs, all of which I'd never have been without,
I think I, for once, deserve to be selfish and have a pup that I pick , as long as he picks me too, and is all mine from the getgo


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> As a long time rescue rehomer and fosterer, I have to stand up and say
> Not all those in rescues have 'issues'
> Most, agreed not all, mastiffs I've fostered have come from homes where they've been loved, but the owners can no longer afford them, through lots of reasons, and non of my personal rescues have had issues, except thunder, and she was a foster that wasn't going to stay, but wheedled her way in, and we knew we were taking on an ex bait dog before we met her, even she turned into a great role model for fosters
> Yes some didn't like cats
> ...


Well if you hear of any in rescue, I'd certainly take a look 
The thought of dealing with a young puppy is a bit daunting, as it's been 15 years since I've had the house training, biting and chewing issues to deal with! I'd quite like to rewind to when my last ones were middle aged and stop the clock there


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

FletchNo1 said:


> Well if you hear of any in rescue, I'd certainly take a look
> The thought of dealing with a young puppy is a bit daunting, as it's been 15 years since I've had the house training, biting and chewing issues to deal with! I'd quite like to rewind to when my last ones were middle aged and stop the clock there


After me 
I know what you mean, my (own) last pup was Toby, a lab x collie, that we took at 6 weeks or the husband was going to bucket them as he wanted to go on holiday
because he was so small my female chi took him on and basically showed him how to behave, that was 25 yrs ago
Somehow I dont think ill be as lucky next
my last foster pup was a 7 week cane corso pup, that would be 8 yrs ago, who was a nightmare, but, there were 4 of us at home to 'amuse' her, and, i was very quick and stubborn ( with kindness) about introducing nap time and positive downtime in the crate ( is what the prospective owner wanted) plus I had Thunder and Rocky to help out ( both over the bridge now )

its a couple of years, til i can even think of pup, if not longer, and yes Ive already got the collywobbles about puppy blues and landsharking


----------



## Bracken&co (May 25, 2018)

Dog-dogs said:


> What's the spread of prices from this rescue? I would think it prudent to offer the more difficult dogs to re-home at lower prices, but are you saying rescues are inflating the prices of small cute fluffy dogs due to their being a higher demand. I suppose this would help with a rescues finances, but is it ethical? Am not sure on that.


 Personally I wouldn't be bothered if a charity did do this. Charities are still businesses and in business terms, there are stars, cash cows, dogs and ?s.



FletchNo1 said:


> Yes it's something I'm keeping an eye on. I would happily take on a rescue. The trouble is that once they get into rescue,they have behavioural issues that I can't, or don't want, to deal with. I have two young Siamese house cats who still have Zoomies, dogs in the family and live in a highly populated dog area and have visiting kids. Trying to find a young Staffie or Border Terrier type in rescue that is kid, cat and dog friendly is harder than winning the lottery. They simply don't end up in rescue for that very reason. And that is why the current situation is so upsetting, because I could give a puppy a fantastic forever home. So patiently I wait. Knowing my luck, I'll get offered several opportunities all at the same time! Wouldn't that be a great "problem" to have!


This is why we want to go the breeder puppy route. We have not had a puppy before and think it would be best not to start with a pup that has had a bad start, already potentially has bad habits. And after losing our last dog, a resue, to something that may have been a condition avoided through having health tested pup, getting a well-bred KC pup is an attractive option.


----------



## puppuccino (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep, all dog prices seem to have jumped up. It seems that there is a general increase of about x2 the normal price. It's stupid.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Happening with cat breeds too.

wonder what will happen when lockdown is over, will prices stay up


----------

